# Art Commissions



## PixieDee (Oct 25, 2013)

Hey, the lurker is back, but this time with a post.

In order to get everything I need for a new tank I'm offering water color commissions. I will do Goldfish and Betta's. Depending on how complicated and if you want the physical copy will choose the price. (Nothing will cost over $25 though unless you want it huge.)











I also can do cheap $5 Prisma Color Cards 









Just message me here I'll be checking daily.


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

That's awesome 
Im jealous, I suck at water color
Good luck with all your work and raising money for the new tank


----------

